# First Attempts with a HX



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

All criticism welcome

This is probably only my 4th or 5th real attempt with my QM Andreja Premium.

Before the shot I did an 8 sec cooling flush through the group.

10 second pre-effusion then pulled the shot. The shot in the clip is longer than I would usually do but this was 18g in, just over 30g out.






I'm tempted to increase the boiler pressure slightly as it tends to dip between 0.8 and 1.1.

According to the gauge the pump pressure is just over 10bar, so might tweak that too.

Any tips?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

This is also my first attempt with steaming milk, not bad by my standards.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Not up to speed with your model, but my Verona, when I flick the lever into pre infusion, when there's no PF installed, there's no water comes through the group head, I'm under the impression pre only works if mains water fed.

Have you tried pre with yours without PF?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

As I've told you 1.3 bar presssure is what you need. There is no valid E61 middle position for pre-infusion, at that point the cam followers should be off the lobes of the cam and all valves should be closed. 8 seconds is possibly too long to flush for the Andreja premium, probably 4 or 5s is enough. The Andreja has a slightly longer recovery time due to the vertical boiler orientation.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Dave, so adjust the pressure stat so that heating stops at about 1.3?

Thanks for the tip for using pond fleece for boiler insulation . I'll have a look on the internet again, I've found some but they're selling it in 50m rolls.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for clearing up the pre-infusion Dave, I have never bothered doing it anyway.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks Dave, so adjust the pressure stat so that heating stops at about 1.3?
> 
> Thanks for the tip for using pond fleece for boiler insulation . I'll have a look on the internet again, I've found some but they're selling it in 50m rolls.


Yes, stops at 1.3. Go to your local pond centre, ask them if they can cut a 500mm strip off the roll. It's the thick polyester felt stuff.....mine didn't even charge me, he said I'll just cut the roll level and you can have the offcut. The most yo will get charged is a few pounts, becuase you don't need much. Or simply cut up some old clothes., but the pond fleece works nice.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Not up to speed with your model, but my Verona, when I flick the lever into pre infusion, when there's no PF installed, there's no water comes through the group head, I'm under the impression pre only works if mains water fed.
> 
> Have you tried pre with yours without PF?


Cheers Jason, you're right nowt through there.....new toys just playing with all of the buttons.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha know what you mean.

I just removed the tube from the no burn steam wand and the difference is amazing.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Nice machine there m8 and hopefully you will be a contender soon on free pour Friday, good luck with your new machine hope it lasts you many years


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> Haha know what you mean.
> 
> I just removed the tube from the no burn steam wand and the difference is amazing.


Ha ha ha I've done the same too although I've left the tube over at Franks. I've also got the choice of single or 2 hole tips.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Nice machine there m8 and hopefully you will be a contender soon on free pour Friday, good luck with your new machine hope it lasts you many years


I don't think I'm there yet, need to get some coaching from Gary I think


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Ha ha ha I've done the same too although I've left the tube over at Franks. I've also got the choice of single or 2 hole tips.


Frank messaged me instructions on how to do the removal.

I have the dual tip but really fancy trying all of the available tips. Not sure if they do a 4 hole tip though


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Yes, stops at 1.3. Go to your local pond centre, ask them if they can cut a 500mm strip off the roll. It's the thick polyester felt stuff.....mine didn't even charge me, he said I'll just cut the roll level and you can have the offcut. The most yo will get charged is a few pounts, becuase you don't need much. Or simply cut up some old clothes., but the pond fleece works nice.


Thanks again Dave. I've noticed that for the 1st 15mins of being on (idle) the machine stops at 1.25. Then after that it's closer to 1bar....although as in typing this it's just gone up to 1.4.

Worth looking into a new better pressure stat or a quirk of the machine?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I don't think I'm there need to get some coaching from Gary I think


YoUr half way there u got the gear now just need to hone the skills, nice problem to have


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks again Dave. I've noticed that for the 1st 15mins of being on (idle) the machine stops at 1.25. Then after that it's closer to 1bar....although as in typing this it's just gone up to 1.4.
> 
> Worth looking into a new better pressure stat or a quirk of the machine?


I think you need a new P/STAT ,after freeing and several adjustments it still kept fluctuating and appears it is not going to settle down.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it might be a good call. The old one didn't owe us any favours


















Chuffed you got the old one working, does anyone know if there's a more reliable one?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The MATER XP110 is a good stat, that one looks like it might have started leaking and from what you say about pressure varying so much it probably needs replacing.. They usually last 10+ years. BB sell them and if you ask, you might get them to pop it in an envelope for you. I always keep a spare one, so you might want to get 2 of them. Fit with PTFE tape. let them know the thread size and that it's for an Andreja, as there is sometimes need for a thread reducer adaptor (which I think they include).

You might get advice to fit a commercial Sirai stat, don't bother as the Andrea should be switching the main heating element current via a relay anyway. The Sirai is expensive,bigger, noisy and has the relay (bit you don't need). built in the body.

Dave


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I think it originally might have got soaked by the vacuum breaker. This has been subsequently replaced. Good tip on keeping a spare.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a couple of quick attempts a making a cappuccino this morning. I'm using the single hole tip and have removed the steam wand. I think they were the borderline ok (best I've ever done).

Looked and tasted fantastic.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Totally off topic, but that cup look sweet, where did u get it?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

profondoblu said:


> Totally off topic, but that cup look sweet, where did u get it?


They're notNeutral Cappa cups. I think we did a group buy from CoffeeHit


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Thanks I'll have a look!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey urbs, as mentioned in the other thread, my Andreja is set to off at 1.25bar. It was originally set higher, but having spent some time testing brew temp, I was finding I had to flush daft amounts of water to get brew temp in the correct range. 5-6 secs to get to 93-94C at this pressure stat setting, backed up by shot taste too









I didn't remove the teflon tube from mine. I blocked one of the holes in the two tip and have no problems steaming.

I get water through the head if the lever is pulled most of the way up, just before the pump is activated. I now have a lever and it is not the same as preinfusion on that. There is barely any pressure at all, but it does pre-wet the puck if so desired.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

tribs said:


> Hey urbs, as mentioned in the other thread, my Andreja is set to off at 1.25bar. It was originally set higher, but having spent some time testing brew temp, I was finding I had to flush daft amounts of water to get brew temp in the correct range. 5-6 secs to get to 93-94C at this pressure stat setting, backed up by shot taste too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Tribs, great advice as ever.

We did set it to approx that, but it just seems to change after the machine has been of for about 10mins to switching off the element at about 1bar. I had thought it might be a normal quirk of the machine but from what you've said I think changing the pressure stat might be the way forward


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, sounds like the pressure stat needs replacing.

In case I haven't mentioned before, my flushing time starts after all steam is ejected from the group. Not just the visible steam. It is better to go off the sound IMO. I nearly end up with a full cappa cup of water after the flush.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I'm using a hx as well but got problem of my stat keeping temp too high... Got a Sirai on order and will fit hopefully this week...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Very easy to over flush the Andreja, it doesn't recover that fast compared to other machines, especially those with horizontal boilers.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Very easy to over flush the Andreja, it doesn't recover that fast compared to other machines, especially those with horizontal boilers.


Does the horizontal boiler make a difference because more water covers the element? and can't this be addressed during the design stages for a machine with a vertical boiler?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Does the horizontal boiler make a difference because more water covers the element? and can't this be addressed during the design stages for a machine with a vertical boiler?


No, and not so easily (probably not).


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

A slow recovery is a good thing.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> No, and not so easily (probably not).


Ok so how/why does the horizontal boiler make such a difference? I'm just trying to understand more about how and why this is so.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> No, and not so easily (probably not).


Ok so how/why does the horizontal boiler make such a difference? I'm just trying to understand more about how and why this is so.


----------

